# .htaccess Weiterleitung ........und keine Idee mehr :-(



## j911si (10. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich verzweifle hier vor einem Problem das bestimmt schon tausende gelöst haben. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe einen Wordpress Blog unter folgender URL: meinblog.com
Das Admin-Panel erreich ich entsprechend über meinblog.com/wordpress/wp-admin

Da ich seit kurzem auch die .de URL besitzt also meinblog.de möchte ich nun folgende Umleitungen setzten:

meinblog.com            -> http://www.meinblog.de
http://www.meinblog.com   -> http://www.meinblog.de
meinblog.de              -> http://www.meinblog.de

Das ist der inhalt meiner .htaccess Datei:


```
# BEGIN WordPress
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.meinblog\.de$
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.meinblog.de/$1 [R=301,L]
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>
```

# END WordPress

Das klappt auch soweit alles prima ABER natürlich kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr im Backend von
Wordpress anmelden da das Backend ja unter *meinblog.com*/wordpress/wp-admin liegt werden
ich natürlich auch hier nach *meinblog.de*/wordpress/wp-admin umgeleitet.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir einen Tipp geben wo ich das Problem los werde.

Besten Dank
Mike


----------

